# lowrider bike pics



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

post pics of lowrider bike


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

my bike


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

old school legend


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Mar 14 2004, 02:31 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 nice bike, but no matter how fancy they're made, they're still training wheels


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

my 26" for sale


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

http://www.WickedDragon68.150m.com


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa+Mar 14 2004, 03:35 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigPoppa @ Mar 14 2004, 03:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--ripsta85_@Mar 14 2004, 02:31 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice bike, but no matter how fancy they're made, they're still training wheels[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: unfourtotunately ill need those mines too low for a kick stand


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Mar 17 2004, 02:33 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I dig this


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

MY BIKE LRM 2003 MIAMI


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

MY BIKE AT ITS FIRST SHOW MARCH 2002 MIAMI BEACH


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

MY BIKE NOW BEFORE IT GOT STRIPED DOWN MIAMI LRM 2004


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)




----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Mine


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Mar 17 2004, 03:33 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Which one do yall think looks better ?


i think the green bike is better out of both these bikes


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KILLAONEZ111+Mar 17 2004, 05:52 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (KILLAONEZ111 @ Mar 17 2004, 05:52 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--ripsta85_@Mar 17 2004, 03:33 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Which one do yall think looks better ?


i think the green bike is better out of both these bikes 








[/b][/quote]
the yellow one has a much nicer profile than the green one


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KILLAONEZ111+Mar 17 2004, 06:52 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (KILLAONEZ111 @ Mar 17 2004, 06:52 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--ripsta85_@Mar 17 2004, 03:33 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Which one do yall think looks better ?


i think the green bike is better out of both these bikes 








[/b][/quote]
Yeah deffinitly the green one


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

I don't know if its only me but I find that your bike looked tighter before. I love all that chrome :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BoOtY_SnAtChA+Mar 17 2004, 06:42 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BoOtY_SnAtChA @ Mar 17 2004, 06:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah deffinitly the green one[/b][/quote]
still down with the green one


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Mar 14 2004, 03:01 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  a where you get this pic of this bike at ? ,, i'm likin this trike


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Mar 17 2004, 03:19 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i'm also digin this blood red bike with the skull for a seat post ,, lookin very sharp and scary .  



Last edited by KILLAONEZ111 at Mar 17 2004, 10:09 PM


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Can't forget this beauty :biggrin:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## MOBSTA (Apr 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Mar 14 2004, 02:34 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 baddest bike ever built :biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Last edited by BoOtY_SnAtChA at Mar 18 2004, 06:03 PM


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## MOBSTA (Apr 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa+Mar 17 2004, 06:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigPoppa @ Mar 17 2004, 06:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


still down with the green one[/b][/quote]
im down with the yellow one compare the body work on them too. the yellow one has better paint and its something different better wheels better sprocket. the green looks good too mostly because of that handle bar thats pimp shit right there.


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Mar 14 2004, 02:01 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Any one know what color the bike is I likeing that color. :thumbsup:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Im not a 100% sure but it looks like a chameleon paintjob


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

to me it looks like some kind of candy purple


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

www.ripcc.com


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

go to

http://www.ripcc.com

for custom lowrider


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BoOtY_SnAtChA_@Mar 18 2004, 05:16 PM
> *Can't forget this beauty :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Great bikes! This is cool... BU tI have to rep the STREET bikes that's ridable and do their job as a BIKE.... hehehe.


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## lowriderstyle587 (Apr 5, 2004)

these are some nice ass bikes :cheesy:  :cheesy:


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

myne, nuthin special


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

I hear ya lowridingmike. Mines built to roll. this is kindof a shity pic, but this month im ordering a sissi bar, fenders, and some stuff i need to fix up my fork. maybe a new banna seat. proprs to the people who build show bikes but i like to ride mine


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

nice bike ryan man


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

My trike. Currently getting redone.


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

The homie Justin from LOW LEVEL C.C., With his trike "Krazy Jay". First place trike winner at the LRM Legends Tour Charlotte N.C stop last year.


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

OOPS !! Sorry about the size of the picture.


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

who cares about size? you can see the pic better!


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hopper_ali_@Apr 13 2004, 10:07 AM
> *who cares about size? you can see the pic better!*


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

The little homie O-Dog from Kurupt Playaz C.C and his 2 wheeler, Also From Jacksonville, N.C


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## EnchantedDrmZGrl (Feb 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 5 2004, 05:21 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whose bike is this? it's really nice, i like the paint.


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

heres some pics of my bike b4 i cleaned it up and got rid of it ill post some more from some shows


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

oops 



Last edited by 2low at Jul 6 2004, 04:26 AM


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

oops 



Last edited by 2low at Jul 6 2004, 04:26 AM


----------



## Lowness (Jul 7, 2004)

Nice bikes those are sweet


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here is mine 











Last edited by lowjoker77 at Jul 10 2004, 06:39 PM


----------



## lowrider_north (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302+Mar 14 2004, 07:22 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lownslow302 @ Mar 14 2004, 07:22 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: unfourtotunately ill need those mines too low for a kick stand[/b][/quote]
jus cut a piece of the kickstand out then weld it back together or jus buy a smaller kickstand


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EnchantedDrmZGrl+Jul 5 2004, 10:34 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (EnchantedDrmZGrl @ Jul 5 2004, 10:34 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--slo_@Jul 5 2004, 05:21 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whose bike is this? it's really nice, i like the paint.[/b][/quote]
yup thats my bike ,yes the paint is one of the highlights of the bike but its about an $400.00 paint job ,$400.00 murals ,$100.00 pinstriping and i jus had it re- touched in corpus christy by the world famous "Candy man" it has more colors and its alot cleaner and detailed  1st place at every show .  thanks for the props


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jul 6 2004, 03:22 AM~2006211
> *heres some pics of my bike b4 i cleaned it up and got rid of it ill post some more from some shows
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Its beena while. Where are all these bikes now?


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 29 2006, 09:05 PM~5866384
> *Its beena  while. Where are all these bikes now?
> *


well, i traded my purple tittie bike, for a big mmulti batt. charger. whitch i then traded for a hydraulic setup whitch was then stolen before it could be installed.

so i threw a bomb ass bike away


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

dis is my street bike representin ELITE BC NOR CAL TO DA FULLEST


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

cool


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

one more pic


----------

